# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Goedenmiddag

## Ursela91

Ik ben hier omdat ik soms klachten heb en niet altijd de dokter daarvoor wil bellen.
Vandaar dat ik hier een account heb aangemaakt om misschien via deze weg ook een aantal dingen te weten kan komen.
Hoofdzakelijk heb ik nu een account aangemaakt omdat ik veel last heb van druk op de borst op dit moment.

Met vriendelijke groet,
Ursela.

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Ursela, welkom op Nationaal Gezondheids Forum!

Niet fijn om druk op je borst te voelen. Dat kunnen vele oorzaken hebben. Ik zie dat je al een post hebt geplaatst hierover. Veel sterkte en tot ziens op het forum.

Groetjes, Leontien

----------

